# L'islam, Magdi Cristiano Allam e Mattia



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2015)

Premetto che Mattia non leggeva nulla, se non Repubblica.
Niente libri insomma.
Ma si sa, chi va con lo zoppo impara a zoppicare e dopo avergli regalato tutto lo scibile dei generi letterari e storici ( e avendoli tutti mollati a pagina quattro) , finalmente trovai il libro giusto, anzi, i libri giusti, che gli fecero nascere il sacro dono della lettura.
Il Padrino e Gomorra.
Comunque.
Da li non ha più smesso di leggere, anche se le sue scelte sono sempre storie di mafia e similari. Vere o inventate.
Molto bene. Questa la premessa.
La prima sera a Sharm lo vedo tirare fuori dalla valigia un libraccio nero dall' aria inquietante, tipo libro della morte.
Sbircio e leggo.
Magdi Cristiano Allam e poi...Corano.
Un brivido.
Il libro in vendita con Libero.
-Minchia che letture. Poi siamo proprio nel posto giusto- scherzo.
-Mi sono incuriosito...-
La conversazione finisce li.
Sa che non amo Allam e sa che reputo sia Libero sia Il giornale due barzellettieri.
Ieri sera a cena, mentre mangiavano cosce di pollo alla piastra, comincia a dire.
-Che bello il libro di Allam!-
Il solito brivido. -In che senso?-
Lui, tutto infervorato-Ma ha ragione!!! È inutile che dicano tutti che l islam è amore! Sono violenti e non esistono i moderati! Ma lo sapevi che è stata fatta una carta firmata da tutto il mondo tranne che da loro? Gli islamici? E che poi loro ne hanno fatta una e l'hanno firmata?-
Lo guardo. O Madonna. Gli si sono fritte le sinapsi. Che cazzo sta dicendo? -Scusa Mattia. Che carta?-
-Sui diritti civili!-
-E che cosa diceva la nostra carta e la loro?-
-Non lo so, Magdi non lo scrive. Ma è mica l'unica! Il Corano è pieno di cattiveria! Ci sono dei versetti che...-
-Sure Mattia. Sure. Non versetti.-
-Si sure, che sono violentissime!-
-Pure la Bibbia Mattia. La lapidazione la trovi come il pane in tutto l' antico testamento accompagnata da frasi del tipo "e se sai che qualcuno va contro il Signore tuo Dio o lo offende, tu questo uomo e questa donna, puoi lapidarli fino alla morte."-
Rimane in silenzio. Io continuo -E il Corano non era ancora stato scritto.-
Niente. Orecchie tappate.
Va pure a prendere il libraccio nero della morte e mi legge ampi pezzi.
Io sono trasecolata. Mi viene voglia di incendiare il libro e Mattia. Non ci credo. Sta leggendo quella roba e se la beve tutta senza il minimo spirito critico?
Senza fare l'imprescindibile filtro storico?
Non è possibile leggere random versi ddi qualsiasi testo sacro senza collocarlo nel giusto periodo storico e considerando i luoghi dove sono stati scritti e la loro evoluzione.
Continua imperterrito a leggere e dire che Magdi ha ragione.
Mi lancio in un uno dei miei spiegoni, di quanto scritto sopra. Gli racconto chi era Maometto, che cosa ha fatto. Cerco su internet le frasi cattivissime della bibbia, quelle amorevoli del Corano.
Niente.
Allora mollo. Che si legga il libro nero della morte, a questo punto lo leggerò pure io e poi lo costringerò a parlarne.
Cioè.
Non ci posso pensare che si stia facendo fottere così.
Sono davvero stupita.
Da lui, non me lo aspettavo assolutamente.
Qualcuno di voi lo ha comprato?


----------

